# Arctic Convoy (and Bomber Command) medals



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

It has finally been agreed, and not before time :

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...onvoys-and-Bomber-Command-to-be-honoured.html

Beyond the statement in the article "Any veteran who served north of the Arctic Circle during the Second World War will be eligible for the award", there is no entitlement information for the Arctic Convoy medal.

Does this include the Merchant Navy personnel, or is it limited to those in the Armed Services.

Is it only for service in UK flag vessels, or does it include all Allied vessels ?

Is there a any form of time restriction, length of service or between certain dates ?

This said, at least recognition is there now.

Andy
(the other one)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

andysk said:


> Does this include the Merchant Navy personnel, or is it limited to those in the Armed Services.


Andy, the Merchant Navy has always been entitled to the same campaign medals as the military during WW2 and by definition they are certainly entitled to the Arctic Star and will be included.



> http://www.veterans-uk.info/arctic_star_index.htm The qualifying period for the Arctic Star is “service of any length” recognising the particular severity of the conditions experienced by those who served in the Arctic. Whilst the primary intent is to recognise those who served on the Arctic Convoys, eligibility is extended to include all who served north of the Arctic Circle in World War Two. Those eligible will include members of all three Services as well of course as the Merchant Navy who crewed the ships taking the vital supplies to Russia.


Regards
Hugh


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Hugh ...

Thanks for the clarification, my father (now 91) was with Notraship on a Norwegian flag vessel, do you know if this still qualifies as it is non-UK flag MN ?

Thanjks

Andy


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Andy,

All British seamen serving in foreign vessels were entitled to the campaign Stars during WW2 so long as they met the criteria [time and area qualification] and therefore the same will be true for the Arctic Star.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Please could somebody help?

My 90 year old friend and neighbour Denis Inchbald is one of the remnants of Johnny Walker's Escort Group. He joined as an Ordinary Seaman RNVR and was commissioned soon afterwards. He served right through the war and was in Tokyo Bay at the surrender of Japan. Sadly he is now afflicted by Alzheimer's disease, but has nonetheless accepted an invitation to a dinner in London where he is to be a guest of honour (as one of an ever dwindling number of Walker's surviving Old Boys). He has been asked to compile some notes, as best he can, of his recollections. He tells me that although most of his experience was in the Atlantic Convoys, he did serve in one convoy to Murmansk.

Here is the question:-

Dear Denis asks me now, "What were those convoys called?"

I can only say that everybody knows them either as the Russian convoys or as the Murmansk convoys or even as the PQ convoys.

Denis, however, insists that they were also known by another name.

Any suggestions, please?

Many thanks.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Barrie,

The first Russian convoy was called 'Dervish' and subsequently the remainder were given alpha numeric codes similar to the Atlantic convoys.

Outbound - PQ series.
Homebound - QP series.
Outbound - JW series
Homebound - RA series

There was also a series of independents called Operation FB.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Very many thanks, Hugh.

That is most helpful.

Best wishes,

B


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The definitive account of those convoys was written by B.B.Schofield in the book, The Russian Convoys: published in 1964.
The best list of those convoys can be found in the book, Convoys To Russia by Bob Ruegg & Arnold Hague.
If your friend, Barry, could come up with a date, or the name of his ship, I could probably supply some detail.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#8

Thank you, Hugh, but I'm afraid it's probably too late.

Not only is there a problem with Alzheimers, but also with cataracts. I have just spoken to Denis, giving him Hugh MacLean's helpful information, but sadly "Dervish" rang no bells with him; and when I asked him if he had any record (for any date) he said that, if he has then he probably couldn't find it; and if he could find it then he probably couldn't read it.

It is very sad. I have spent hours of time and consumed gallons of his whisky listening to his accounts of service in HMS Woodcock and HMS Whimbrel, followed after the war by a degree at Cambridge, then as a sub-editor at the Daily Telegraph and then running his own PR firm. A most modest man, who never gave a thought to his own PR. And what a debt we owe to him and his ilk.

He has explained to his dinner-hosts that he is no longer capable of making a speech - which is why his tale will now have to be presented by AN Other from such notes as Denis is now able to compile.

Repeated thanks for your kind offer.

B


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Andy,
> 
> All British seamen serving in foreign vessels were entitled to the campaign Stars during WW2 so long as they met the criteria [time and area qualification] and therefore the same will be true for the Arctic Star.
> 
> ...


Many Thanks Hugh, sorry, but I omitted to mention my father is actually a Norweguian citizen and passport holder, though he lived in the UK from 1941 until 2010
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just to let you know that HMS WHIMBREL joined the Russian convoy JW-58 outbound on 29th March 1944 and returned on the homebound convoy RA-58 arriving at Loch Ewe on 14th April 1944.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

andysk said:


> my father is actually a Norweguian citizen and passport holder, though he lived in the UK from 1941 until 2010


Did he have a British discharge number during the war? If yes he will be entitled, but if not and he sailed with the Nortraships then he will only be entitled to Norwegian awards.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Did he have a British discharge no. during the war?
> Regards
> Hugh


I don't believe so, he came over on the Shetland Bus in 1941, and after 'processing' went with Nortraship, first as an AB, then after Radio school in London, as R/O on Kronprinsen until 1946. I haven't seen any UK Dis book, presumably he would have had a Norwegian do***entation of some sort.
Thanks for your help ...
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#11

Very many thanks, Hugh.

I can tell you that Denis is delighted that so many people are taking an interest!

B


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

My apologies to Hugh and Hugh!

It now seems that HMS Pytchley was the ship in which Denis did his Murmansk convoy. Any further information in that regard would be greatly appreciated.

Best,

B


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

my uncle malcom served on arctic convoys was sunk survived but had metal plate put in skull in murmansk spend time convalence but he would never tell or speak of his time if it was mentioned by my father or brothers hed break down in tears sadly he passed away few years back


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Barry,
HMS PYTCHLEY took part in the Russian convoy JW-53 and the return RA-53.

Details of her service history here: http://www.naval-history.net/xGM-Chrono-10DE-Pytchley.htm

1943

February - Detached for Russian convoy escort with Home Fleet ships.
Passage to Scapa Flow.
15th Joined Western Local Escort for initial stage of passage of Russian Convoy JW53 with sister
escort destroyers HMS MIDDLETON and HMS MENDIP.
21st Detached from JW53 after arrival of Ocean Escort for passage to North Russia.

March Home Fleet deployment in continuation.
9th Joined return convoy RA53 from Murmansk with HM Destroyer VIVACIOUS, HM Escort
Destroyers LEDBURY and MEYNELL as Western Local Escort.
13th Detached from RA 53 and returned to Scapa Flow.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#17

Very many thanks, Hugh!

B


----------

